# Attested Documentation



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi All,

In the final stages of planning to move the family to Dubai and I have query regarding attested documentation required for visas etc. Marriage cert is from UK, however currently living in Dublin and the nearest UAE Embassy is in London - I was hpoing not to have to travel there before Dubai. Is it enough to have them attested by a local solicitor or is there a way to have them attested remotely?

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

pmac34 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In the final stages of planning to move the family to Dubai and I have query regarding attested documentation required for visas etc. Marriage cert is from UK, however currently living in Dublin and the nearest UAE Embassy is in London - I was hpoing not to have to travel there before Dubai. Is it enough to have them attested by a local solicitor or is there a way to have them attested remotely?
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.


The Foreign & Commonwealth Office can attest documents and you do it by post.


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

pmac34 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In the final stages of planning to move the family to Dubai and I have query regarding attested documentation required for visas etc. Marriage cert is from UK, however currently living in Dublin and the nearest UAE Embassy is in London - I was hpoing not to have to travel there before Dubai. Is it enough to have them attested by a local solicitor or is there a way to have them attested remotely?
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.


The FCO will do it by post but for marriage and birth certificates you need an original copy , a copy issued by the registratin office.

As far as I know you then have to take it to the UAE embassy in London. They have same day service (a little more expensive) or they can send it to you by post. Same day service does not mean immediate. You might have to come back for the documents few hours after you hand them in.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I used an attestation company called Gulf Visa to handle this process for me while I was in Dubai - I just sent the certificate to them, they dealt with the FCO and UAE embassy then returned them to me. PM me for details.

FYI you also need to have the certificate stamped by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs once you arrive in Dubai - your company's PRO or HR department may be able to help you with this, or you can go in person - it is a 5-minute job.


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks all for your help with this. So many things to organise!!


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

katiepotato said:


> I used an attestation company called Gulf Visa to handle this process for me while I was in Dubai - I just sent the certificate to them, they dealt with the FCO and UAE embassy then returned them to me. PM me for details.
> 
> FYI you also need to have the certificate stamped by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs once you arrive in Dubai - your company's PRO or HR department may be able to help you with this, or you can go in person - it is a 5-minute job.


Hi Again,

One question I should have asked at the start - how many copies of Marriage, Birth certificates etc do I need to have attested prior to arrival?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

You can't have a copy attested - it has to be the original document.


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

katiepotato said:


> You can't have a copy attested - it has to be the original document.


Oops! I'll rephrase, how many copies of original documentiaton should I have attested?


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

You will only need your marriage certificate for sponsorsing your family once your employment visa is stamped - so just the one should be sufficient! 

You really don't need to have birth certificates attested - bring the originals with you by all means, but passports (copies initially and originals for visa stamping) will be sufficient. I've helped lots of our new employees with their family visas and have never been required to submit birth certificates.


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

Brilliant! Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Hilbo (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Iam a uk citizen and had my marriage certificate attested at the British Embassy in dubai.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hilbo just out of interest how long ago was that? We went to the British Embassy last May and asked if they could help with attestion, but were promptly told that our marriage certificate would have to go back to the UK.


----------



## Hilbo (Dec 27, 2009)

katiepotato said:


> Hilbo just out of interest how long ago was that? We went to the British Embassy last May and asked if they could help with attestion, but were promptly told that our marriage certificate would have to go back to the UK.


Hi, 
It was 5th November 2009. From what I hear it is a newish thing.


----------

